# How much do you spend?



## BigBubba (Aug 2, 2019)

Curious on this one. How much would you guess..or know..you spend a month on groceries/food and supplements? I find that I spend about $10 a day on them. I am sure $300 isnt shit compared to some of the 7000cal/day eaters!!


----------



## CJ (Aug 2, 2019)

We spend $350-$400 per week on groceries.


----------



## BigBubba (Aug 3, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> We spend $350-$400 per week on groceries.



For what..a family of 12?!?!?


----------



## camille94 (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm spending $100-150 a week on bulk/cut


----------



## The Tater (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank God porn is free....we spend $150/wk family of 4


----------



## camille94 (Aug 3, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Thank God porn is free....we spend $150/wk family of 4




Porn membership is a must!! from 720p to 1080p!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 3, 2019)

450/week on average.
2 adults(both lift) + 1 teenager 2-3 days/week
I eat 6-7 meals/day + 2 shakes myself.
We like variety plus we eat out about 4 times/week post workout (starving post workout, it's faster, plus eating the prepped food for dinner isn't appealing)
I look at it as an investment in our bodies


----------



## Trump (Aug 3, 2019)

No idea that’s what wives are for


----------



## bvs (Aug 3, 2019)

Groceries are about $300 a week when bulking for me


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 3, 2019)

It varies, Under $200 per week for sure for a family of 3 here.


PS:  This doesn't include restaurant dining cause fuk cooking on the weekends.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 3, 2019)

Fook...I cook in bulk on the weekends, eat mostly the same things during the week (chicken thighs, rice & spinach...shocker, I know...), and a few supps I take on the regular (krill oil, ZMA, a multi, a pre-workout, keep some protein bars with me in case I can't get to a meal while at work. I try to keep a nice bottle around in case I want to take a sip in the evenings (bourbon is my go-to). 

All-in I'd say around $150 per week for just me.


----------



## Jada (Aug 3, 2019)

$250 family of 5,  kids spend time at the inlaws so they eat there at times for dinner


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 3, 2019)

About 200-300 a week for my wife and I not including the random take-out here or there. Supplements I order or buy in bulk so not sure what the breakdown is


----------



## tinymk (Aug 3, 2019)

$650 a month and that is with 350 pounds of moose in the freezer. So no meat on the grocery bill
Family of 2


----------



## Jin (Aug 3, 2019)

tinymk said:


> $650 a month and that is with 350 pounds of moose in the freezer. So no meat on the grocery bill
> Family of 2



You are close to being a 350 pound moose. 

I say this with utmost adoration.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 3, 2019)

My wife and both bodybuild.  She said around $2000/month.  This is includuling usually 2 Costco runs per month.  Yes, I eat a fk load of food.


----------



## BigBubba (Aug 3, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> My wife and both bodybuild.  She said around $2000/month.  This is includuling usually 2 Costco runs per month.  Yes, I eat a fk load of food.



Holy HELL Sir!!


----------



## BigBubba (Aug 3, 2019)

tinymk said:


> $650 a month and that is with 350 pounds of moose in the freezer. So no meat on the grocery bill
> Family of 2



How does fresh moose taste? I have only had moose jerky. I would assume something like venison but gamier??


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 3, 2019)

I try not to think about it...


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 5, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> This is includuling usually 2 Costco runs per month.



Good for you. For some reason wife and I go there, buy in bulk, but still end up there every weekend.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Good for you. For some reason wife and I go there, buy in bulk, but still end up there every weekend.



Jin had a great post about the Costo experience in Japan, how its an event akin to an amusement park outing 

I see a bit of that when my Missus convinces me to go with her on a weekend here in the states, too.


----------



## Jin (Aug 5, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Jin had a great post about the Costo experience in Japan, how its an event akin to an amusement park outing
> 
> I see a bit of that when my Missus convinces me to go with her on a weekend here in the states, too.



Damn tourists. It’s a store, not Disney-****ing-world.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 5, 2019)

My grocery and food bill is such a variable when it comes to my budget. I’m lucky my mom bought a half a cow last Christmas and all my roommates split the basics like bread, eggs, milk and other small things. The only thing I typically buy is chicken thighs, avocados, bagels and fruits.I probably spend about 300-340 a month on food because I also eat out more than I should.


----------



## Jin (Aug 5, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> My grocery and food bill is such a variable when it comes to my budget. I’m lucky my mom bought a half a cow last Christmas and all my roommates split the basics like bread, eggs, milk and other small things. The only thing I typically buy is chicken thighs, avocados, bagels and fruits.I probably spend about 300-340 a month on food because I also eat out more than I should.



well. 

I know what im asking my mom for for Christmas this year:32 (19):


----------



## DNW (Aug 5, 2019)

Jin said:


> well.
> 
> I know what im asking my mom for for Christmas this year:32 (19):



Trenema?  10char


----------



## Hurakan (Aug 5, 2019)

The wife and I just went to the store yesterday and for a week or so spent $400, and I just spent another $150 on supps. We'll do the groceries again next Sunday.


----------



## tinymk (Aug 5, 2019)

BigBubba said:


> How does fresh moose taste? I have only had moose jerky. I would assume something like venison but gamier??


I would say it in between elk and buffalo, leaning more toward buffalo. No gamey taste to it that we can find. It is excellent table-fare. The wife should draw hers in the next 3 years or so(fingers crossed). We'll be looking for more moose meat by then..
Tiny


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 5, 2019)

$350 a week, family of 4


----------

